# Fast Smoked Brisket ????



## brickguy221 (Jan 14, 2016)

I talked to a person today that said he smoked a 17 lb Brisket this week end in 5 hrs. He said at 5 hrs it and an internal temperature of 195 degrees. He said it reached that temperature without ever stalling. He said Smoker temp was 250 degrees. At 5 hrs he took it out because it registered 195 degrees internal temp and wrapped it in foil, then a towel and put it in his cooler for 9 hrs.

He then took it out of cooler and the point end simply fell apart in pieces and was really juicy and delicious and the flat part sliced like a Tri-Tip and it was good also.

Is this possible for a Brisket to reach 195 degrees in 5 hrs and never stall as I have no idea because I have never smoked a Brisket.


----------



## dukeburger (Jan 14, 2016)

I wouldn't count on it


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 14, 2016)

I agree that's a little hard to believe.

Al


----------



## daricksta (Jan 14, 2016)

Brickguy221 said:


> I talked to a person today that said he smoked a 17 lb Brisket this week end in 5 hrs. He said at 5 hrs it and an internal temperature of 195 degrees. He said it reached that temperature without ever stalling. He said Smoker temp was 250 degrees. At 5 hrs he took it out because it registered 195 degrees internal temp and wrapped it in foil, then a towel and put it in his cooler for 9 hrs.
> 
> He then took it out of cooler and the point end simply fell apart in pieces and was really juicy and delicious and the flat part sliced like a Tri-Tip and it was good also.
> 
> Is this possible for a Brisket to reach 195 degrees in 5 hrs and never stall as I have no idea because I have never smoked a Brisket.


I have a bro-in-law who claimed that his brisket reached 195° IT after cooking 2-3 hours at 250°. I didn't believe him and was proven right when the meat proved to be tough and the fat unrendered from being undercooked. It might be tht both he and the person you talked to don't know how to properly insert a meat probe to get an accurate reading.

And let's but this in perspective, Jim. As you know I have a MES 30 Gen 1. A 7 lb. beef brisket takes a minimum of 11 hours to fully cook at temps between 235-250°. So for that guy to claim he cooked a 17-pounder to 195° IT in 5 hours at 250° is impossible. I sincerely doubt the pros using their huge offset barrel smokers with wood chunks or logs could fully cook a brisket of that size in that short amount of time--and I've watched a lot of pro BBQ competitions.


----------



## brickguy221 (Jan 14, 2016)

daRicksta said:


> I have a bro-in-law who claimed that his brisket reached 195° IT after cooking 2-3 hours at 250°. I didn't believe him and was proven right when the meat proved to be tough and the fat unrendered from being undercooked. It might be tht both he and the person you talked to don't know how to properly insert a meat probe to get an accurate reading.
> 
> And let's but this in perspective, Jim. As you know I have a MES 30 Gen 1. A 7 lb. beef brisket takes a minimum of 11 hours to fully cook at temps between 235-250°. So for that guy to claim he cooked a 17-pounder to 195° IT in 5 hours at 250° is impossible. I sincerely doubt the pros using their huge offset barrel smokers with wood chunks or logs could fully cook a brisket of that size in that short amount of time--and I've watched a lot of pro BBQ competitions.


I would almost be willing to bet that this person's brisket was closer to 7 lbs and not 17 lbs. Yet I still don't believe it was 195 degrees in 5 hrs. Like I said in my first post, I have never smoked a brisket, so I can't prove anything, but I have read enough on this site posted by experienced people to believe that person is full of "*S*"....


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 14, 2016)

One of his Therms is off!...JJ


----------



## brickguy221 (Jan 14, 2016)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> One of his Therms is off!...JJ


I dunno ... He said the point was perfect, juicy and falling apart, but the flat was more solid and sliced like a Tri-Tip roast. He did smoke it for 5 hrs and wrapped it for 9 hrs, so it could have cooked a bit more, but surely not that much.

I just don't know as I have NO experience with Briskets Smoking but plan to try one soon.


----------



## hamrhead1971 (Jan 14, 2016)

I call BS.  I have never cooked a brisket in less than 12 hrs, much less in 5 hrs.  The last one was 14 lbs and took 17 hrs at 235 degrees.  

Smoke it up
William


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 14, 2016)

It is possible to do in 5 hours...But not at 250. If done hot and fast 325+. Five hours to 195 and then all the time in the cooler, the meat would be tender. All time spent at an IT over 150-160, continues to breakdown connective tissue...JJ


----------



## brickguy221 (Jan 14, 2016)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> It is possible to do in 5 hours...But not at 250. If done hot and fast 325+. Five hours to 195 and then all the time in the cooler, the meat would be tender. All time spent at an IT over 150-160, continues to breakdown connective tissue...JJ


He claims the temperature never stalled, that it went directly on up to 195  ...


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 14, 2016)

Brickguy221 said:


> He claims the temperature never stalled, that it went directly on up to 195  ...


I didn't say anything about a stall...Just that he may have been cooking at a higher temperature than he thought or would admit...JJ


----------



## brickguy221 (Jan 15, 2016)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> I didn't say anything about a stall...Just that he may have been cooking at a higher temperature than he thought or would admit...JJ


I know that you didn't say anything about a stall, but was pointing it out in case you missed it.....


----------



## schlotz (Jan 15, 2016)

17# at 195° in 5 hrs running at 250° <<< BS.  Maintaining IT above 150° in a cooler for 9 hours, I sure hope so for any who ate it.


----------



## brickguy221 (Jan 15, 2016)

schlotz said:


> 17# at 195° in 5 hrs running at 250° <<< BS.  Maintaining IT above 150° in a cooler for 9 hours, I sure hope so for any who ate it.


I don't know what is and isn't true in what he told me. All I am doing is reporting what he told me, regardless of whether it is fact or fiction. I do have to say though that it sounds like fiction, but as I said before, I have never smoked a brisket, so I don't know.


----------



## walta (Jan 15, 2016)

I am guessing the brisket was warmer than 35° when the timer started and this brisket has a larger surface area most if it was not butterflied.

Walta


----------



## daricksta (Jan 15, 2016)

Brickguy221 said:


> I would almost be willing to bet that this person's brisket was closer to 7 lbs and not 17 lbs. Yet I still don't believe it was 195 degrees in 5 hrs. Like I said in my first post, I have never smoked a brisket, so I can't prove anything, but I have read enough on this site posted by experienced people to believe that person is full of "*S*"....


If you feel up to it, you owe it to yourself to try a brisket in your MES. When you get it right it is indeed sublime.  Last year, for one of the briskets I smoked the gods aligned and it was THE best brisket I ever smoked. Everything was perfection. Even the wife was blown away. I couldn't quite match it the next time I smoked one but--this year's another year!

And to me cooking a brisket is no harder than cooking pork ribs. You apply a dry rub before placing it in the smoker. You can choose to foil it to help get past the stall. Or you can keep it naked as you wait the stall out. It's your choice if you want to brush on BBQ sauce at the end and just before you let it rest. If you want to brush on sauce on the end For most of the time the meat's cooking in the smoker you're not going to have to do anything.


----------



## fuzzyb (Jan 26, 2016)

I have done 5 or so briskets (packers), did a 14lb one (16.5lbs before trimming) in 12 hours @ 225. That was the quickest one i have done.


----------



## brickguy221 (Jan 26, 2016)

fuzzyb said:


> I have done 5 or so briskets (packers), did a 14lb one (16.5lbs before trimming) in 12 hours @ 225. That was the quickest one i have done.


This person I have been talking about that did the 17# Brisket, did a 13# Brisket this past Friday in 13 hrs @ 225*. Then wrapped it in towels for 4 hrs. He brought it to our house and we ate some of it and it was indeed well done and juicy. The Brisket he bought was a Choice Brisket that he bought at a fresh meat market and not a grocery store. He smoked it for 7 hrs, then wrapped it in foil and smoked another 6 hrs.


----------

